
How to Get Any Job You Want – A Guide to Employability Skills - bhalp1
https://dev.to/brandonskerritt/how-to-get-any-job-you-want-a-guide-to-employability-skills-1i3m
======
sevensor
> Ask everyone on your team if they would like a tea or coffee every 2–3 hours
> each day

> Do it with a warm smile.

> If they say no — still smile & politely say “no problem, please let me know
> if you need anything!”

> And if they say yes, write down their order carefully so you don’t mess it
> up including any special requests (soya milk, 10 sugars etc)

> When you return with their beverage of choice, again make sure you give it
> to them with a warm smile!

That's not professionalism. That's just toadying. Junior people who do stuff
like this creep me out. Who needs a sycophant?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Studies also show that doing "the women's work" type stuff at work actually
hurts your chances for promotion.

------
maxheadroom
This seems to rely _heavily_ on social media, which most of us
(understandably) shy away from.

